# What are you carrying thet piece in?



## R.J.Adams (Apr 10, 2008)

Howdy all. I gotta tell you, I am fast falling in love with this 96. It is "coming in" for me. Quite a different feel from the wheel guns. That being said,what are you fellers,(and ladies). carrying you Berettas in? I have a Blackhawk Serpa on the way for starters. What are your prefered means of carry?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

For a year, I carried a 92FS/M9 in the rig shown in the attached pic. Super comfortable, though admittedly not the fastest draw in the world.


----------



## R.J.Adams (Apr 10, 2008)

That is a serrious looking rig. Well thought out and looks very secure. I was considering shoulder carry. I would like to have a couple means on hand to suit various needs. Thanks for the photo,R.J.


----------



## godsdaddy (Apr 19, 2008)

I carry my M9 in a Blackhawk CQC 1310 paddle holster for "inconspicuous" duties, and in a Blackhawk Sherpa thigh-rig or chest-mount (same holster, two different attachement methods) for most of the overt missions. They both utilize a single-point (tigger guard block) retention system that has worked fairly well for me, and still allows a fairly quick draw. (I still use a secondary securing mechanism during fast rope or riverine ops, but that probably doesn't apply in every-day carry for most people.  I'll try and remember to get some pictues and post them up.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

My waist


----------



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

Has anyone used or have a FOBUS Roto paddle they can tell me about, I need something for my 92 that is fairly versatile.


----------



## camguy (Feb 8, 2008)

I carry a 92FS in a Blackhawk CQC Inside the Pants Holster at 3:30.


----------



## Pops 1 (Sep 23, 2007)

I carry my PX4 in a High Noon Snapper. Pops


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

*Belly Band*

I have carried a 92FS in a belly band with good success. About as thin as it gets and very secure pined between waist band and hip. I wear it low so that top of the band is level with pants seam. Many complain that they are uncomfortable but that is probably because they have them sinched down too tight. It can be fairly loose and still maintain good retension. For me belly bands are the most comfortable and easy way to carry full sized. Spreads the weight 360 around your entire hip instead of a boat anchor pulling down from one or two points as conventional holsters do. Top quality holsters and belts will help but can't change the laws of gravity entirely. Conventional IWB style I like J hook kydex from Fist but I use them with lighter carry options such as Glocks G19. Just my thoughts. YMMV.

Tuefelhunden


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I changed around a lot until I got a Milt Sparks VM2HS for my Ruger P97. Thats all I have used since. Got another one for my P90. I carry strong side at 2:30.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Carry for the 96*

I use a Gould and Goodrick belt slide for the most part. The DeSantis Speed Scabbard is my 2nd favorite hot weather carry holster. Speed Scabbard pictured in my avatar. In the winter I use a Don Hume Shoulder rig with a double mag pouch on the weak side. A local holster make makes a very simplistic belt slide holster that is hardly wider than my belt. I use it often in the summer as well. Loose shirt over t-shirt generally.


----------

